# Rally Advance, First Leg



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

another first place with a score of 98!! I'm so proud of my baby boy! 

Chuck, thank you so much for my baby boy! Everyone said that he was fabulous. Hopefully I will be able to upload some video to youtube in the next few days!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Way to go! Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great! congratulations!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll also add in that Singe is, by far, the youngest dog there. He is 20 months old and the rest of the dogs in the class were at least 3.

I'm so proud of my boy! If I was able to compete more, he would probably be farther along. 5 shows, 4 qualifies (2 first place). He got his first 2 legs in RN at only 6 months old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. good job training. your dog
did a nice job performing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great job! Where was the trial?


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Well done! Congratulation to you and your handsome boy!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:congratulations::congratulations:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Stosh said:


> Great job! Where was the trial?


Mountain Home AR.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, that's great! Congrats!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------

